# wood pidgen



## goldenvalley (Apr 28, 2009)

I am very interested in trying to shoot and eat wood pidgeon, but have not been able to find many good recipies as of yet.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

loads off stuff works brill with wood pigeon, i love them. i like them breasted and pan fried in butter with mushrooms, streaky bacon, and shallotts, also really good in a curry.


----------

